# Abandoned my sled



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

We went up in three and came down in two. I have a Polaris, an Arctic Cat and a Yamaha. The Arctic cat loved it up there so much that it decided to bog down under throttle before the track would engage. I am in for a long hike up Blacksmiths fork past two gates towards my private property. My Dad is the one with the trailer and the other two machines and just doesnt have time to go back up with the machines. So I am going to be hot footing it up there with a crescent wrench a 5 in 1 screwdriver and a can of starter fluid to see if maybe I can figure it out.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Man that sucks. You need a freind with sled. I f I still had mine I would take you up there but I sold it a few years back to get married. :evil:


----------

